# In general Gyeon, Nanolex or Gtechniq?



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

What does everyone prefer or think is better in general? I mean as a complete brand.

I understand some may have a brilliant product but value for money and quality overall?

I have not tried any but Gyeon seems to have very high reviews!


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

It's not who's the best, or what people think is the best, but what you find in a companies product that works for you and what the performance of the said product can achieve. 
Both of them are great names in the detailing world:thumb: so it would be up to you to answer your own question :thumb:


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Don't use nanolex but use C6 G1 andT1 from gtechniq and Q2 foam and wet coat from gyeon. Don't use either of there coatings anymore use kamakise ism. Not into just buying all from 1 company just buy what I find works best from each.


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

I have used a few from those companies and to to honest the difference is somewhere between small and zero.
That is not a very fashionable statement, but the reality of products on 2016 is th differences are small


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Never really gelled with gtechniq, majority is mediocre

Out of the other 2, both have some good and some bad products

Comparing companies like them 3 though I'd throw car pro in and vote for them


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I use a mixture of Gtechniq and Gyeon products. The ones I've used have always performed for me, hence why I continue to use them. Gtechniq I have been using for 6 years. Favourites are G1, G6, C1/C5/C4, EXO, IL, T1


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Not every brands product is good,theres some good products from different brands,in short,look for a good product,not brand.


----------



## garycha (Mar 29, 2012)

I was with Nanolex, it got real demoted, and now am Gtechniq for last 2 cars. C1, C5, CS, Exo, C2, QD all exceptional imho. And they work together so well. G wash complements 2BM perfectly. C2 is perfect drying agent.

Above good for paint and alloys. C5 topped with C2 is my choice there.

C5 Citrus foam underwhelming.

C2 is the product I use most. Everywhere apart from tyres and screen.

G6 and a waffle cloth is best glass cleaner I know, just pipping AG Fst Glass ime. G5 water repellent coating only gets used on shower glass these days. Car gets C2..

W6 I prefer to iron X as its thicker, but don't need to use that often.

T1 is very good tyre gel. T2 useless water

Li got used on shoes n jackets.

Yet to use C6 matte dash...

I tried Gyeon Wetcoat and was impressed. But it was on top all of above, so I'd expect it to repel and bead. I. Tried on near naked Honda Jazz paint and it was merely OK.

My (amateur) view is that all of the SiO2 products on market can deliver same qualities - slick, water and dirt shedding etc. It's down to the formulation and flashing agents etc, that decree exactly how well these products go on, wipe off and last.

That's why I take the 'system' approach and don't mix n match so much.

....although I do mess around with BSD etc - as long as paint is clean, smooth, clear and the base coatings are good.


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

garycha said:


> I was with Nanolex, it got real demoted, and now am Gtechniq for last 2 cars. C1, C5, CS, Exo, C2, QD all exceptional imho. And they work together so well. G wash complements 2BM perfectly. C2 is perfect drying agent.
> 
> Above good for paint and alloys. C5 topped with C2 is my choice there.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the review.

I have a full range of AF and CG.

I'm completely addicted, it's getting ridiculous now!

I think I will give done Gyeon products ago, I have already ordered Bath + and Wetcoat...


----------

